# Basil is 6 months old



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Basil is 6 months old today! Here is a little photo journey of him.





































And how has he settled in with Rufus?





































Karen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

omg omg they are soooooo cute together, will have to get another lol


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Dear Basil

Happy 6 months to you, Brother! It doesn't seem that long ago that we were waiting to go to our forever homes with Mum and the others. I'm doing good here although there is this strange small person who looks like a human but acts like a puppy, the humans call him Oscar, apparently it's his birthday on Wednesday, I think I act older than he does but hey ho! Talking of Birthdays it's my Human Mum's one today so she has been busy and not managed to get any new photos of me. She says she will try tomorrow but I think I will make it difficult for her, mwahahaha!

Looking forward to catching up with you soon! Love to Rufus.

Max xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sarah!arty:arty2:arty::bday:

Looking forward to seeing some recent pics of brother Max ..... all in good time.  I'll pop along to the vets this week to get Basil weighed and maybe I'll get the tin cans out too!

Now go and celebrate.......! 

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wonder what he will look like after his first hair cut. very cute

very similer to my Echo but a little darker round the muzzle.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Basil you are too cute!!! And as for Rufus and Basil together, just gorgeous!!! x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sarah :bday:arty2::best_wishes:

Basil is a eyecandy....lovely boys xx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

kendal said:


> wonder what he will look like after his first hair cut. very cute
> 
> very similer to my Echo but a little darker round the muzzle.


Yes, his muzzle has been the biggest surprise as he has developed. It's going to be fascinating seeing him after his first cut. He has a big patch on his back which is almost roaning and very grey/blue with white tips. I don't think you can see it very clearly in any of these photos. I'll take a close up in the daylight tomorrow.

Karen xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Dear Basil
> 
> Happy 6 months to you, Brother! It doesn't seem that long ago that we were waiting to go to our forever homes with Mum and the others. I'm doing good here although there is this strange small person who looks like a human but acts like a puppy, the humans call him Oscar, apparently it's his birthday on Wednesday, I think I act older than he does but hey ho! Talking of Birthdays it's my Human Mum's one today so she has been busy and not managed to get any new photos of me. She says she will try tomorrow but I think I will make it difficult for her, mwahahaha!
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Sarah!!! x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Yes, his muzzle has been the biggest surprise as he has developed. It's going to be fascinating seeing him after his first cut. He has a big patch on his back which is almost roaning and very grey/blue with white tips. I don't think you can see it very clearly in any of these photos. I'll take a close up in the daylight tomorrow.
> 
> Karen xx


His muzzle looks like its been in a muddy puddle!!! x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

Max is currently wrestling with the famous horse.. yes it still lives to tell the tale! I will also measure him this week and get him weighed so we can compare them once more  Do they have much more growing to do?

Basil is gorgeous, I am looking forward to seeing him after his grooming session. I really need to get Max trimmed, he looks like a black shaggy rug thing at the moment, with a horse hanging out of it's mouth...!

xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photos Karen .. your boys look so good together


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

!Gorgeous photos! happy birthday Basil!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhh lovely pics karen ....... made me smile with Rufus and Basil in their basket together!!! xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe how much he's grown since we met him! 

Does he still clean the dishes?! 

Turi x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Turi said:


> I can't believe how much he's grown since we met him!
> 
> Does he still clean the dishes?!
> 
> Turi x


Ahem! .......at any opportunity! We've stopped him actually climbing in the dishwasher now but he does like to help mummy! 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Helping with mummy Basil ... have a word with Honey & Picnic please ha ha ha


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Happy half birthday Basil, love Gill & Stanley xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

waaaah! So many cute puppies! Basil you are beautiful


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Basil, how you have grown and looking very handsome indeed! :hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Basil is such a handsome fella! I love the pics of the 2 of them together ... Basil is no longer looking so small in comparison. 

All these 6 month pups will need their first grooming soon ... all I've done so far is a bit of a fringe trim with the thinning scissors. I would like to keep Bess a bit longer coated than Maisie but will have to see how it goes!

S x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Belated birthday wishes Sarah
Happy Birthday to Oscar too
Happy half birthday Max and Basil
Lovely piccies Karen, what a gorgeous boy he is


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Karen what a gorgeous chappie he is turning into. And I just adore the photos of the two of them together. Such a wonderful sight. Fabulous xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Basil is so lovely and the pictures of them together are adorable!  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwwww they are adorable and clearly love each other too


----------

